# ISCG-Aufnahme Lapierre X-160 Ultimate



## metalorch (25. Juli 2011)

Hallo liebe Lapierre-Gemeinde,

vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen? Habe ein LP X-160 (Eigenaufbau), bin recht zufrieden damit und möchte es bestimmt noch so 2 Jahre fahren. Da ich es ausschließlich bei Trailtouren und Freeridetrips in die Berge nutze oder auch mal Bikepark fahre, will ich mir jetzt eine Kettenführung besorgen. Habe jetzt folgende Frage: Brauche ich ISCG 03 oder ISCG 05?

WÄRE FÜR EINE ANTWORT DANKBAR!!!!!

Gruß


----------



## Type53 (27. Juli 2011)

hallo, 

also entweder iscg (alt) Lochkreis 59,2mm
oder iscg 05 Lochkreis 73mm

denke aber 05  falls dus noch nicht rausbekommen hast kann ich auch zu Hause nachsehen! -oder du misst einfach nach...

gruss, jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalorch (28. Juli 2011)

Type53 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> also entweder iscg (alt) Lochkreis 59,2mm
> oder iscg 05 Lochkreis 73mm
> ...



Hallo Jürgen,

danke für die Antwort. Wenn es dir nicht zuviel Mühe macht, könntest du eventuell zuhause nachsehen? Ich denke, das wäre die sicherste Methode, da ich in solchen "Insider-Feinarbeiten" echt ein Trottel bin.

Gruß
Ralph


----------



## Type53 (2. August 2011)

....alter iscg - standart (also kein 05)

mfg


----------



## metalorch (2. August 2011)

Type53 schrieb:


> ....alter iscg - standart (also kein 05)
> 
> mfg



HAB' VIELEN DANK!!!!!!
Hast' mir echt geholfen.

Gruß
Ralph


----------

